# WI and surrounding



## austinltlmn (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a friend who works with another rescue with a 2 yr old pit/boxer cross. Neutered, up to date on shots, crate trained housebroke. He needs some work on leash walking and basic commands, but is willing to learn and please. He can not be cats, but is amazing around kids. I do not have room and he is out of time. If not out of here by the weekend he is due to be put to sleep. If anyone has room PLEASE PLEASE help me.


----------



## austinltlmn (Nov 18, 2008)

I have bought him time til Monday the 28th. If anyone can help please let me know. They are willing to pay or help have him transported anywhere. They just want to save him. They lady that rescued him is just heartbroken by the thought of him being euthanized.


----------

